# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  προβλημα με ηλιακο θερμοσυφωνα

## p270

Μετα από νέα εγκατάσταση ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα ( πριν δεν υπήρχε άλλος) η απόδοση του ειναι μικρή δηλαδή δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό όσο θα πρέπει εχτές κατά τις 2 το μεσημέρι μέτρησα θερμοκρασία νερού 45 βαθμούς ,

το προβλημα το παρατήρησα από την πρώτη ήμερα και φώναξα ξανά τον εγκαταστατη να δει τι γινεται μου είπε ότι από εξαέρωση ειναι όλα οκ WP_20170430_16_48_07_Pro_LI.jpgWP_20170430_16_48_17_Pro_LI.jpg
τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Νερό υπάρχει μέσα στον συλλέκτη ?  μήπως θέλει συμπλήρωμα

----------


## p270

ψυκτικo;

----------


## pts.

Γράψε λεπτομέρειες πως ακριβώς πήρες την μέτρηση, μέτρησες το νερό στη βρύση σου ή στην έξοδο του ηλιακού. Περιέγραψε λίγο την εγκατάσταση, μήκος σωλήνων ζεστού νερού και τί βρύσες έχεις όπως και την κατανάλωση που κάνεις (πόσα άτομα, τί ώρα κάνεις χρήση κυρίως κλπ). Πες μας επίσης πόσα λίτρα είναι και αν μπορείς βάλε καμιά φώτο των συνδέσεων.
Εφόσον από εξαέρωση είναι οκ, μήπως ο προσανατολισμός έχει θέμα?
Με την εταιρία έχεις μιλήσει?

----------


## p270

λοιπον το αφησα να τρεξει αρκετα και εβαλα σε ενα ποτηρι νερο και το μετρησα αμεσως αλλωστε και στο χερι διεχνει να μην ειναι πραγματικα ζεστο 

μηκος σωληνων ζεστου νερου 10 μετρα , για την καταναλωση δεν εχω να σου πω πολλα 3 ατομα ειμαστε αλλα χωρις να καταναλωσω καθολου νερο στις 2 το μεσημερι εχω 45 βαθμους 

ο προσανατολισμος ειναι οκ το βλεπει ο ηλιος απο το πρωι εως αργα το απογευμα δεν υπαρχει κανενα εμποδιο 

λιτρα 160

με την εταιρια θα μιλησω τριτη ,πεμπτη απογευμα εγινε η εγκατασταση και παρασκευη καλεσα παλι το τεχνικο που εκανε την εγκατασταση για να το κοιταξει 
για την εξαερωση λεει οτι ειναι οκ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι γεματο με ψυκτικο οταν ηρθε την δευτερη φορα το κοιταξε επανω στο μποιλερ που εχει μια βαλβιδα και μου ειπε οτι εκει εχει νερο 

για τις βρυσες δεν ξερω τι θες να μαθεις απλες βρυσε σπιτιου ειναι ολα τα τεστ τα εχω κανει στην βρυση τις μπανιερας

----------


## stefos1

Τις πρώτες ημέρες, αφού εγκατασταθεί ο ηλιακός σας θερμοσίφωνας, χρειάζεται (2) ημέρες με καθαρή ηλιοφάνεια κατά την περίοδο του φθινοπώρου ή της άνοιξης, έτσι ώστε να κάνει κύκλωμα το θερμικό υγρό που τοποθετεί ο εγκαταστάτης και να πάρουν θερμοκρασία όλα τα μέρη της συσκευής, έτσι ώστε να έχουμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.

----------

tipos (30-04-17)

----------


## chipakos-original

Να συμπληρώσεις υγρό (*παραφλού*) .

----------


## xsterg

εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι ο εγκαταστατης δεν ειναι εγκαταστατης. δεν εχει και πολλα πραγματα ο ηλιακος. αν δεν εχει κατασκευαστικο προβλημα ο ηλιακος τοτε εχει γινει λαθος στην εγκατασταση. αν οι συνδεσεις ειναι σωστες, εχει γεμισει με υγρο το κλειστο κυκλωμα και με νερο βρυσης ο ηλιακος δεν εχει λογο να μην εχει βραστο νερο ακομη και τωρα. ο μονος λογος που βρισκω για να μην αποδιδει αν ολα εχουν καλως ειναι η σκιαση ειτε απο αλλο αντικειμενο, ειτε απο κτηριο. αν δεις και τις επομενες ημερες χαμηλη θερμοκρασια νερου πες στον εγκαταστατη να μετρησει και θερμοκρασια στο κλειστο κυκλωμα μην κατι εκει παει στραβα (πχ βουλωμενη σωληνα). με δυο ενηλικες στο σπιτι και με ενα βρεφος με καθημερινα μπανια τοσο δικα μας οσο και του μωρου, με πλυντηριο που ειναι συνδεδεμενο στον ηλιακο η θερμοκρασια το πρωι στις 7.00 το πρωι δεν πεφτει κατω απο 41 βαθμους. ο ηλιακος μου ειναι 150λιτρα. σου δινω τις δικες μου μετρησεις για να καταλαβεις τι γινεται.

----------


## p270

σκιαση δεν υπαρχει οπως εγραψα ειναι ολη μερα στον ηλιο μπροστα απο εμενα αλλα και στο πλαι δεν υπαρχει αλλο κτιριο ,την τριτη θα μιλησω με την εταιρια το μηχανημα ειναι καινουργιο και εχει εγγυηση να στειλουν τεχνικο να το δει και να μου πει τι συμβαινει αν ειναι θεμα εγκαταστασης τοτε φυσικα θα τους πληρωσω και θα την πληρωσει ο τεχνικος που εκανε την εγκατασταση, γιατι μου ελεγε και κατι κουλα οτι μπορει να μην φτανει το πανελ να καλυψει το μποιλερ του λεω οι εταιρια που το εφτιαξε δεν θα το ηξερε ; απαντηση δεν πηρα

----------


## p270

> Τις πρώτες ημέρες, αφού εγκατασταθεί ο ηλιακός σας θερμοσίφωνας, χρειάζεται (2) ημέρες με καθαρή ηλιοφάνεια κατά την περίοδο του φθινοπώρου ή της άνοιξης, έτσι ώστε να κάνει κύκλωμα το θερμικό υγρό που τοποθετεί ο εγκαταστάτης και να πάρουν θερμοκρασία όλα τα μέρη της συσκευής, έτσι ώστε να έχουμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.



αυριο θα ξανακανω μετρηση θερμοκρασιας να δω τι γινεται

----------


## stefos1

> αυριο θα ξανακανω μετρηση θερμοκρασιας να δω τι γινεται


 *Δωσ' του λίγο χρόνο*....

----------


## pts.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο εγκαταστάτης δεν έδωσε την απαιτούμενη προσοχή όταν τον κάλεσες δεύτερη φορά να δει το πρόβλημα, λόγο του σύντομου χρονικού διαστήματος όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιό πάνω.
Μιλάμε για σύστημα κλειστού κυκλώματος, εφόσον γίνεται συζήτηση  για "ψυκτικό"  καλύτερα να λέμε προπυλενογλυκόλη, 160 λίτρων με 10 μ . σωλήνα ζεστού νερού.
Το σύστημα πρέπει να είναι προσανατολισμένο ακριβώς στο Νότο και να υπάρχει μικρή ανοδική κλίση από δεξιά προς τα αριστερά ,την οποία στη φώτο που έβαλες δεν μπορώ να την επιβεβαιώσω. Αν δεν είναι έτσι εγκλωβίζεται αέρας με αποτέλεσμα το υγρό να μην μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει σωστά, δηλαδή δουλεύει ο μισός συλλέκτης. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η πλήρωση του κλειστού κυκλώματος είναι από τα σημαντικότερα βήματα
Φρόντισε να μην κάνεις καμία κατανάλωση , ιδικά αν έχεις αναμεικτικές βρύσες μπορεί να μην το υπολογίζεις και αύριο στο τέλος της ηλιακής ημέρας  ( αν έχει ηλιοφάνεια βέβαια) μέτρησε την θερμοκρασία του σωλήνα πάνω αριστερά , θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 50 βαθμούς, όπως επίσης και την θερμοκρασία του νερού όπως έκανες. Σίγουρα θα δεις διαφορά που οφείλεται στο μήκος και στη ποιότητα μόνωσης.
Τέλος αυτό που παίζει ρόλο είναι όχι τί θερμοκρασία νερού έχεις αλλά πόσο ζεστό νερό έχεις.

----------


## p270

πριν απο λιγο εκανα μια μετρηση μετα απο καταναλωση νερου μπανιο 3 ανθρωπων εβαλα το probe του θερμομετρου ( fluke πολυμετρο) απευθιας κατω απο την βρυση και ειχα 55 βαθμους , θα κανω και οτι μου ειπες φιλε παυλο

----------


## pts.

Αν είναι έτσι όλα καλά, το πρόβλημα ήταν στην μέτρηση και στο χέρι σου . Μήπως είσαι φούρναρης? :Lol:

----------


## p270

> Αν είναι έτσι όλα καλά, το πρόβλημα ήταν στην μέτρηση και στο χέρι σου . Μήπως είσαι φούρναρης?


ηλελτρονικος φιλε απλα ειχατ ην ιδεα να μετρησω  βαζοντας το εχτες σε ποτηρι βεβαια η μετρηση εγινε αμεσα δεν πιστευω οτι επεσε η θερμοκρασια κατα 10 βαθμους λογο του ποτηριου

ισως να θελει τις μερες του οπως λεει ο φιλος στεφος για σημερα ηταν πολυ ποιο ζεστο απο οτι εχτες 

αυριο θα το ξανα κοιταξω 

ευχαριστω για το μεχρι τωρα ενδιαφερων

----------


## p270

σημερα εκανα νεες μετρησεις και εβγαλα και φωτο που μου ζητησατε 

WP_20170501_11_40_11_Pro_LI.jpgWP_20170501_11_40_24_Pro_LI.jpgWP_20170501_11_40_53_Pro_LI.jpgWP_20170501_11_41_10_Pro_LI.jpgWP_20170501_11_41_12_Pro_LI.jpgWP_20170501_11_41_20_Pro_LI.jpg

εχω γραψει και θερμοκρασιες με μετρηση εξωτερικα επανω στους συνδεσμους να το πω ετσι σας δειχνω οτι μπροστα δεν υπαρχει κανενα εμποδιο και πως εχει γινει η τοποθετηση 

και μια ερωτηση προφανως το αντιψυκτικο μπαινει στην βαλβιδα πο εχει επανω το μποιλερ αλλα για να γινει εξαερωση δεν πρεπει να ανοιξουμε καπου αλλου το κυκλωμα ωστε να τρεξει εξω το υγρο και μολις εχει σωστη τοη να σφραγισουμε ; αν τα λεω σωστα ποιο ειναι το σημειο που ανοιγουμε ;

να πω εδω οτι η μετρηση εγινε γυρω στις 12 πμ kai η εξοδος του ζεστου νερου και στον συνδεσμο επανω στο μποιλερ αλλα και στην βρυση ειναι στους 45 βαθμους

----------


## nyannaco

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, αν δεν με γελάει το μάτι μου, οι δύο συλλέκτες φαίνονται να έχουν λίγο διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό. Αν ο δικός σου είναι ο λάθος, σου μειώενι την απόδοση. Ακόμη και λίγες μοίρες απόκλιση από το νότο κάνουν σημαντική διαφορά.
Επίσης, το διπλανό συλλέκτη βλέπω να τον σκιάζει κάτι; Αν ναι, δεν επηρρεάζει και το δικό σου το πρωί;
Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από τη σκιά, οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι τραβηγμένες λίγο πριν το μεσημέρι, σωστά; Αν ναι, θα περίμενα παραπάνω από 55°C στην έξοδο του συλλέκτη εκέινη την ώρα, τέτοια εποχή και με καλό καιρό... ή είχατε συννεφιές;

----------


## p270

το δικο μου ειναι το αριστερο με τον μονο συλεκτη η σκια ηταν κατι συννεφα που εκαναν βολτα .
 12 μεσημερι ειναι οι μετρησεις για υτο λεω οτι κατι δεν καλα

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Συμπλήρωσε νερό από την επάνω βάνα πάνω στο καζάνι μέχρι που θα ξεχειλίσει ,  κ θα είσαι εντάξει

----------


## nyannaco

> το δικο μου ειναι το αριστερο με τον μονο συλεκτη η σκια ηταν κατι συννεφα που εκαναν βολτα .
>  12 μεσημερι ειναι οι μετρησεις για υτο λεω οτι κατι δεν καλα


Για τον προσανατολισμο δεν μου ειπες.

----------


## stefos1

Εχεις 55 στην επάνω πλευρά του συλλέκτη  και με μερική ηλιοφάνεια, είσαι μια χαρά επιστροφή 35 θεωρώ ότι με καλή ηλιοφάνεια(να ανεβεί λίγο η πίεση στο κύκλωμα) εισαι οκ

----------


## p270

ο διπλα ηλιακος ετσι πως ειναι ανεβαζει μεχρι 80 βαθμους  Στεφανε μιλαω για τωρα οχι νταλα καλοκαιρι που λεμε τι να πω

----------


## p270

> Για τον προσανατολισμο δεν μου ειπες.


 ειναι οπως  τον βλεπςι στην φωτο σε σχεση με τον διπλανο ο δικος ειναι σχεδον ευθεια ο αλλος εχει μια μικρη κληση προς τα δεξια δηλαδη προς τα ανατολικα και οι δυο κοιτανε τον νοτο

----------


## stefos1

ασε να δεις και αυριο που δεν θα εχει καθόλου συννεφιά .. σε εμενα μου εχουν  τύχει παρομοια περιστατικά και αυτο που υποθέτω ειναι οι πολύ μικρές φυσαλίδες αέρα που έχουν κολλήσει στα τοιχώματα του κυκλώματος οι οποίες φεύγουν σιγά σιγά άλλωστε η εγγύηση δεν χάνετε με 1-2 ήμερες ..

----------


## p270

πολυ σωστα

----------


## vasilisd

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, αν δεν με γελάει το μάτι μου, οι δύο συλλέκτες φαίνονται να έχουν λίγο διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό. Αν ο δικός σου είναι ο λάθος, σου μειώενι την απόδοση. Ακόμη και λίγες μοίρες απόκλιση από το νότο κάνουν σημαντική διαφορά.
> Επίσης, το διπλανό συλλέκτη βλέπω να τον σκιάζει κάτι; Αν ναι, δεν επηρρεάζει και το δικό σου το πρωί;
> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από τη σκιά, οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι τραβηγμένες λίγο πριν το μεσημέρι, σωστά; Αν ναι, θα περίμενα παραπάνω από 55°C στην έξοδο του συλλέκτη εκέινη την ώρα, τέτοια εποχή και με καλό καιρό... ή είχατε συννεφιές;


Εντάξει, μη τρελαθούμε δεν είναι φωτοβολταικό. Λίγες μοίρες απόκλιση δε θα κάνουν την διαφορά, θα ζεστάνει το ηλιακό. 
Ενδεχομένως να έχει κρατήσει αέρα το κλειστό κύκλωμα του μπόιλερ, ξεβίδωσε το ασφαλίστικό στο πάνω μέρος του θερμοσίφωνα και άσε το ανοικτό για μια - δυο μέρες με ηλιοφάνεια, με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα φύγει ο όποιος αέρας πιθανών έχει εγκλωβιστεί. Έπειτα συμπλήρωσε απιονισμένο νερό, βάλε λινάρι ή τεφλόν στο σπείρωμα και βίδωσε ξανά το ασφαλιστικό του κλειστού κυκλώματος. Αν εξακολουθεί να έχει μειωμένη απόδοση, τότε επικοινώνησε με το κατάστημα που τον αγόρασες.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (02-05-17)

----------


## p270

επικοινώνησα με την εταιρια και θα περασουν να το δουν αλλα σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες οπως και ολους οσους βοηθησαν μεχρι τωρα , θα γραψω τι μου ειπαν η εκαναν και απο το service

----------


## νεκταριοος

εγω πιστευω οτι οταν βαζουμε τοψυκτικο υγρο , αυτη την δουλεια δηλαδη δεν την κανεις γρηγορα και  με μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες θελι προι προι συμπλιρωμα.Α καλοριζικοσ.

----------


## p270

να πω εδω οτι εχω μια πρωτη απαντηση απο την καλπακ τους εστειλα φωτογραφιες απο την εγκαταστση και μου ειπαν οτι το μποιλερ ειναι τοποθετημενο αναποδα και η επιγραφη πρεπει να ειναι μπροστα και πισω να ειναι πλεον η εισοδος του ζεστου νερου και οχι οπως τωρα μπροστα μου εστειλα να και pdf για την εγκατασταση μεχρι τις 4 σημερα θα με παρουν τηλ να μου εξηγησουν καποια πραγματα και θα μου στειλου και γραπτες οδηγειες για τις αλλαγες και ολα αυτα επειδει δεν ηθελαν να με χρεωσουν 30 ευρω για την επισκεψη μεχρι τωρα τους βλεπω οκ 

να πω οτι τωρα ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια νερου 65 βαθμους

----------


## Panoss

Άμα είναι έτσι πάρε να ξ#χέ$εις τον εγκαταστάτη και να σου τα κάνει *σωστά*.
Αν διαφωνήσει, πάρε στο 1520 (Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή) και θα βρεις εκεί λύση.

----------


## p270

αυριο θα μιλησω μαζι του

----------


## stefos1

> να πω εδω οτι εχω μια πρωτη απαντηση απο την καλπακ τους εστειλα φωτογραφιες απο την εγκαταστση και μου ειπαν οτι το μποιλερ ειναι τοποθετημενο αναποδα και η επιγραφη πρεπει να ειναι μπροστα και πισω να ειναι πλεον η εισοδος του ζεστου νερου και οχι οπως τωρα μπροστα μου εστειλα να και pdf για την εγκατασταση μεχρι τις 4 σημερα θα με παρουν τηλ να μου εξηγησουν καποια πραγματα και θα μου στειλου και γραπτες οδηγειες για τις αλλαγες και ολα αυτα επειδει δεν ηθελαν να με χρεωσουν 30 ευρω για την επισκεψη μεχρι τωρα τους βλεπω οκ 
> 
> να πω οτι τωρα ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια νερου 65 βαθμους


 Παναγιώτη λυπάμαι που θα στο πω άλλα θεωρώ ότι η απάντηση της εταιρίας είναι αστεία !!

----------

FILMAN (04-05-17)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> να πω εδω οτι εχω μια πρωτη απαντηση απο την καλπακ τους εστειλα φωτογραφιες απο την εγκαταστση και μου ειπαν οτι το μποιλερ ειναι τοποθετημενο αναποδα και η επιγραφη πρεπει να ειναι μπροστα και πισω να ειναι πλεον η εισοδος του ζεστου νερου και οχι οπως τωρα μπροστα μου εστειλα να και pdf για την εγκατασταση μεχρι τις 4 σημερα θα με παρουν τηλ να μου εξηγησουν καποια πραγματα και θα μου στειλου και γραπτες οδηγειες για τις αλλαγες και ολα αυτα επειδει δεν ηθελαν να με χρεωσουν 30 ευρω για την επισκεψη μεχρι τωρα τους βλεπω οκ 
> 
> να πω οτι τωρα ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια νερου 65 βαθμους


ήμουν σίγουρος.



> Παναγιώτη λυπάμαι που θα στο πω άλλα θεωρώ ότι η απάντηση της εταιρίας είναι αστεία !!


για ποιο λόγο;

----------


## FILMAN

Επειδή το να περιστρέψεις *οριζόντια* το boiler κατά 180 μοίρες κρατώντας τις συνδέσεις όπως ήδη είναι, προφανώς δεν θα κάνει καμία διαφορά.

----------

orck (08-12-17), vasilisd (06-05-17)

----------


## p270

μου ειπαν οτι ετσι οπως ειναι διμιουργει συφωνισμους η κατι τετοιο σημασια εχει οτι χωρις να εχω κανει κατι εως τωρα οι θερμοκρασιες που ανεβαζει πλεον ειναι αυτες που πρεπει

τωρα τι θελουν να πουν με το "συφωνισμους" δεν το καταλαβαινω ασχετος με τα υδραυλικα

----------


## p270

φιλιππε το μονο που αλλαζει αν γυρισει το καζανι ειναι οτι ο σωληνας που ειναι τωρα μπροστα θα παει πισω και ο σωληνας δεν θα εχει φορα απο πανω προς τα κατω οπως τωρα αλλα απο κατω και με κληση προς τα επανω προς το πανελ αντιθετα με το πως ειναι τωρα

παντως ασχετα αν θα εχει διαφορα ολοι οι ηλιακοι αυτην την συνδεσει την εχουν πισω κια την επωνυμια μπροστα

----------


## FILMAN

> φιλιππε το μονο που αλλαζει αν γυρισει το καζανι ειναι οτι ο σωληνας που ειναι τωρα μπροστα θα παει πισω


Καμία αντίρρηση



> ...και ο σωληνας δεν θα εχει φορα απο πανω προς τα κατω οπως τωρα αλλα απο κατω και με κληση προς τα επανω προς το πανελ αντιθετα με το πως ειναι τωρα


Καμία διαφορά δεν θα έχει, πάλι στο ίδιο ύψος θα είναι! Απλά θα είναι από πίσω!

----------


## p270

αν σου πω οτι πιστευω οτι θα αλλαξει κατι θα σου πω ψεματα απλα και αυτος ο τενεκες ας τον εβαζε οπως πρεπει

----------


## stefos1

> ήμουν σίγουρος.
> 
> για ποιο λόγο;


Ο Φίλιππος είναι στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με μένα ! Δεν θα υπήρχε καμία διαφορά αν γινόταν περιστροφή μπρος πίσω, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα !! Άλλωστε αποδεικνύεται ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα δούλευε  όπως σου είχα πει από την αρχή.... Άσε δε που οι περισσότεροι μπροστά έχουν την παροχή... Θα σου πρότεινα να μην φωνάξεις τον υδραυλικό να στο αλλάξει...

----------


## p270

μιλησα και σημερα μαζι τους δεν υπαρχει διαφορα ο ανθρωπος ειχε το φιλοτιμο να μου πει το αυτονητο οτι απλα ειναι θεμα πολιτικης ολων των εταιριων φαινεται το ονομα τους, στην ουσια πλεον δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την θερμανση του νερου οπως ειπαν και εδω καποιοι φιλοι που απαντησαν ηθελε μια με 2 ημερες να ζεστανει

τελος καλο λοιπον μιλησα αρκετα μαζι του πολυ κατατοπιστικος ο ανθρωπος τις καλπακ χωρις να μου λεει μπουρδες , η πρωτη απαντηση ηταν απο την γραμματεα του σερβις και μου ειπε οτι κανονικα δεν επρεπε καν να αναφερθει το γυρισμα του μποιλερ 

σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια

----------


## stefos1

Χαίρομαι που όλα είναι εντάξει ... Μετά από 30 χρόνια εμπειρία δεν κολλάμε μπρίκια.  Χάχαχα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επειδή το να περιστρέψεις *οριζόντια* το boiler κατά 180 μοίρες κρατώντας τις συνδέσεις όπως ήδη είναι, προφανώς δεν θα κάνει καμία διαφορά.


Σωστά , έτσι το βλέπω και εγώ . Όμως θα αλλάξει η είσοδος και έξοδος του ζεστού νερού (όχι του κλειστού κυκλώματος ) . Υποθέτω για το νερό προς κατανάλωση θα έπρεπε να έχουν ενδεικτικές τάπες μπλε - κόκκινο . Θεωρητικά στο κόκκινο και εντός μπόιλερ θα έχει υπερυψωμένο σωλήνα για να εξέρχεται από εκεί εν συντομία το πιο καυτό μέρος του νερού. 
Αν υποθέσουμε την είσοδο παροχή του κρύου νερού την σύνδεσε στην κόκκινη πλευρά ? δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και από αυτό . (οπότε ο νηματοθέτης τρώει στην μάπα πρώτα το κρύο νερό και ίσως ποτέ να μην δει μέγιστες αποδόσεις )
Δεν είμαι πολύ του αντικειμένου , αλλά στην φωτό στο σημείο που υποτίθεται είναι η βρύση σαν παροχή , δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε και μια βαλβίδα ασφαλείας ?
http://www.syr.de/gr/index.asp?art=s...gr&details=410

----------


## stefos1

Πέτρο αν δεις πάνω από το διακόπτη έχει ασφαλιστικό , επίσης δεν ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία στην έξοδο του καθρέφτη,. Όσο για αν έχει συνδεθεί σωστά δεν νομίζω φαίνεται ότι έχει κάνει σωστή δουλειά ο ευκατάστατης..

----------


## p270

οι ιπολοιπες συνδεσεις ειναι ολες οκ η αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα μπαινει στην παροχη  κρυου νερου;  η κανω λαθος

----------


## stefos1

> οι ιπολοιπες συνδεσεις ειναι ολες οκ η αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα μπαινει στην παροχη  κρυου νερου;  η κανω λαθος


σωστά στην παροχή κρύου νερου

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Σωστά , έτσι το βλέπω και εγώ . Όμως θα αλλάξει η είσοδος και έξοδος του ζεστού νερού (όχι του κλειστού κυκλώματος ) . Υποθέτω για το νερό προς κατανάλωση θα έπρεπε να έχουν ενδεικτικές τάπες μπλε - κόκκινο . Θεωρητικά στο κόκκινο και εντός μπόιλερ θα έχει υπερυψωμένο σωλήνα για να εξέρχεται από εκεί εν συντομία το πιο καυτό μέρος του νερού. 
> Αν υποθέσουμε την είσοδο παροχή του κρύου νερού την σύνδεσε στην κόκκινη πλευρά ? δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και από αυτό . (οπότε ο νηματοθέτης τρώει στην μάπα πρώτα το κρύο νερό και ίσως ποτέ να μην δει μέγιστες αποδόσεις )
> Δεν είμαι πολύ του αντικειμένου , αλλά στην φωτό στο σημείο που υποτίθεται είναι η βρύση σαν παροχή , δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε και μια βαλβίδα ασφαλείας ?
> http://www.syr.de/gr/index.asp?art=s...gr&details=410


εκει πηγε και εμενα το μυαλο μου,οταν η εταιρεια ανεφερε την εσφαλμενη τοποθετηση.το ασφαλιστικο δεν ειναι απο την εταιρια τοποθετημενο οποτε μπορει να εχει μπει οπουδηποτε.
επισης ο καιρος αυτη την στιγμη δεν βοηθαει γιατι το νερο το μεσημερι εχει απόκτησει αρκετα μεγαλη θερμοκρασια ωστε να μην αντιληφθεις το προβλημα.

----------

